# Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?



## Yesbonny (2. Apr. 2006)

Hallo, 

Ich habe einen Teich mit ca. 14.000 Liter Wasser (ca. 4 x 5 Meter, tiefst 0,80m mit ca 20 Goldfischen, 2 Schleierschwänzen+ 4 mittelgroßen Kois (ca. 13cm lang)).
2x Biotec 10 Filter und 1x Aquamax 10000 Pumpe
2 __ Teichrosen und 4 Wasserpflanzen in normalen Teichkörben schilfartig)
----

Im Winter habe ich den Biotec Filter ausgstellt (wegen Kälteschichten des Wassers) und stattdessen nur einen Luftsprudler angestellt.
1. Frage: Wie tief soll man die Luftsprudlerkugeln in den Teich geben ?
Bis zum Boden oder nur etwas unter der Wasseroberfläche ?

2. Frage: Ich habe im Moment den Filter immer noch aus, ab welcher Wassertemperatur sollte man den wieder anstellen ?

3. Frage: Was haltet Ihr von Pulver (auf natürlicher Basis) gegen Algen ?
Taugt das was oder Finger weg ?

4. Frage: Ich würde mal gerne den Schlamm saubermachen, reingehen geht nicht, Sauger hab ich keinen. Kann man sich so einen Schlammsauger leihen oder  wie macht ihr den raus ?
Ich habe nicht viel Schlamm, aber da mein Teich nicht so tief ist, möchte ich ihn gerne säubern

5. Frage: Mein teich ist wie gesagt nur 0,80m tief, der strenge Winter hat den Kois (zum Glück) bisher noch nicht gemacht. Was kann ich tun, damit die Kois sich im nächsten Winter trotzdem wohl fühlen (ohne Tieferlegung des Teichs, geht nämlich nicht)

Danke schonmal !


----------



## Frank (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Hallo Yesbonni,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum.

*Zu deinen Fragen:

1. Den Belüfter im Winter nicht zu tief, sonst hast du ebenfalls ein Problem mit dem "umschichten" der Temperaturzonen. 
Allerdings muss man auch sagen, das bei den meisten Gartenteichen, die nur eine geringe Tiefe haben, 
die unterschiedlichen Temperaturzonen nicht sooo sehr ins Gewicht fallen.

2. Hmm, da ich selbst *noch *keinen habe, kann ich das nicht genau sagen, denke aber, du kannst ihn jetzt ruhig wieder in Betrieb nehmen. 
Später werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen, meinen auch im Winter durchlaufen zu lassen. (Auf halber Kraft ).

3. Nichts!!! Eine Algenblüte im Frühjahr ist normal und verschwindet im Regelfall nach ein paar Tagen wieder. 
Wenn die Algen bei dir nicht verschwinden, solltest du dir Gedanken über ein paar neue bzw. mehr Unterwasserpflanzen machen, 
die den Algen die Nährstoffe streitig machen. Evtl. kannst du über einen UVC-Klärer nachdenken, den du bei Bedarf zuschalten kannst.

4. Du solltest den Schlamm aber nicht komplett absaugen, weil sich auch dort, für deinen Teich wichtige Mikroorganismen tummeln. 
Ich denke, das du dir in einem gut geführten Teichshop einen Sauger leihen kannst. Wo wohnst du denn genau? 
Vielleicht ist ja auch ein User in deiner Nähe, der einen solchen sein Eigen nennt und ihn dir leihen würde???

5. Warum kannst du nicht tiefer? Weil du dann praktisch alles neu machen müsstest, oder aus anderen Gründen? 
Wie siehts aus, stattdessen einen "Hochteich" zu machen? 
80 cm sind wirklich nicht sehr viel und du solltest dir überlegen etwas zu machen. 
Denn deine Koi sind mit 13 cm auch nicht mittelgroß, sondern eher klein. Die wollen noch wachsen.


----------



## Yesbonny (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich wohne in Mönchengladbach, habe mir im Zooladen gestern um den Algen Abhilfe zu schaffen, einen O...-UVC Klärer Bitron 21c zugelegt.
Der läuft jetzt Tag und Nacht durch... 
Stimmt es, dass der auch vor Fischkrankheiten schützt ?
Und soll ich den im WInter wieder vom Filter abmontieren ?

Teich tieferlegen geht nur nicht, weil das für mich zu aufwendig wäre.
Täte ich im nächsten Winter den Kois einen gefallen, die in einem 150 Liter Aquarium zu überwintern ?


----------



## Doogie (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

auweh, auweh, auweh... 
80cm tief und 4 koi drinnen, das kommt nicht gut fürchte ich.

13cm sind die koi wenn sie gerade mal ein paar monate alt sind, mein mittleren mit 1 1/2 Jahren sind bereits 30cm, die 3 jährigen gehen auf die 50cm zu

wenn es bei dir mal so weit ist dann kannst du die nur mehr hochkannt ins 150l Aquarium stecken, fürchte ich 

ich will dir jetzt keine angst machen, aber ich fürchte da kommen koi-mäßig probleme auf dich zu... ich weiss leider nicht, wie streng die winter in mönchengladbach werden, eventuell gibts bei euch eh nur 10cm dickes eis am wasser, dann komm die fische wohl noch zurecht... wenn's aber mal ein wirklich kalter winter wird wird es schon sehr eng werden, fürchte ich

lg doogie


----------



## Frank (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Hallo Yesbonny,

 Oh Mannomann, da hast du ja gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. 
*Aber:* Lass die UVC-Lampe nicht Tag und Nacht durchlaufen. 
Immer nur ein paar Stunden laufen lassen, da dieser UVC-Klärer nicht nur die Algen abtötet, sondern auch die für dein gesundes Teichklima wichtigen Mikroorganismen. 
Der UVC-Klärer wird dir zwar die Algen abtöten. Diese werden aber auf den Grund sinken und dort wiederrum zu Nährstoffen, 
die den Teich weiter anreichern. 
Ganz wichtig für den Abbau von Nährstoffen ist die ausreichende Bepflanzung des Teiches. 
Vor allem mit Nährstoffzehrenden Unterwasserpflanzen. Eine Teichrose wirkt dem so gut wie nicht entgegen. 

Teich tiefer legen geht nicht??? Geht nicht, gibts nicht!!! 
Es ist dir nur zu aufwendig, weil ... weil das mit Arbeit verbunden ist?    
Ich würde nicht so schnell aufgeben. Lies dich hier nochmal ein bisschen schlau, was man besser machen könnte und wie und überlege dir deine Entscheidung noch mal. 

Zu den Koi und dem Winterquartier sollen dir mal die Koianer was sagen ...


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Hallo,

wenn der Teich definitiv nicht tiefer zu machen geht, dann bau ihn eben nach oben aus!
Sigfra hat das vor einigen Jahren bei sich gemacht und das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen. Vielleicht zeigt er ja mal Bilder (hat leider noch keine Galerie angelegt).
Koi überwintert man ansonsten in Hälterungsbecken, die einiges mehr als 150Liter Inhalt haben. Geeignet sind dafür zur Not auch aufblasbare Swimmingpools oder sehr große Regentonnen... Beides ist allemal besser als ein 150l Aquarium! 
Abdeckung nicht vergessen


----------



## Yesbonny (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Ich will die Kois ja nicht in ein 150 L. Aquarium stecken, habe ja nur erwähnt, dass ich bisher noch keine andere Möglichkeit hätte.
Diesen Winter sind sie gut durchgekommen.
Mache mir halt jetzt schon Gedanken, wie ich es die nächsten Winter besser machen könnte.

Teich tieferlegen überlege ich mir, wenn ich mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.

"Aber: Lass die UVC-Lampe nicht Tag und Nacht durchlaufen. 
Immer nur ein paar Stunden laufen lassen, da dieser UVC-Klärer nicht nur die Algen abtötet, sondern auch die für dein gesundes Teichklima wichtigen Mikroorganismen. "
Seht Ihr das auch so ? Der Typ aus dem Zooladen, der mir den UVC-Klärer verkauft hat, hat mir gesagt, der soll Tag und Nacht durchlaufen.

Gibt es auch hier im Forum verschiedene Meinungen dazu ?

Wenn die Algen absinken, wir holt Ihr die raus ? Kächer oder Sauger ?


----------



## atzie (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren auch einen UVC Klärer aufschwätzen lassen, im Tierfachmarkt. Auch ich habe 4 Kois, allerdings etwas grösser als deine. Meinen Teich habe ich letztes Jahr umgebaut und nun ist er 1.50 tief. Die UV Lampe steht in der Garage. Mir ist nicht klar, ob es wirklich was bringt, den UVC Klärer durchlaufen zu lassen, oder nur teilweise zu betreiben. Dafür braucht es dann wohl eine Zeitschaltuhr. Ich bin irgendwie technikfeindlich. Nicht aus purer Überzeugung, sondern weil es einfach Arbeit macht. Besser ist es, wenn deine Bepflanzung den Job macht. Wenn der UVC Klärer die Algen abtötet, hast du die permanent im Filterkisten. Die reinigst du ständig, auch wenn es 2 Biotec10 Filter sind. Dadurch wird die biologische Filterung verhindert. Die abgestorbenen Algen hängen in deinen Filterkissen oder im Teich und produzieren munter neue Algen, die dann abgetötet werden und neue Algen produzieren......Ich habe nun ca. 19.000 Liter Wasser und nur noch einen Pflanzenfilter. Das macht deutlich mehr Freude und weniger Arbeit.

Du schreibst, du hast 14.000 l Wasser. Das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Damit lässt sich doch was anfangen. Aber ich stimme den Vorrednern zu. 80 cm sind nicht allzuviel. Bei einem strengen Winter, könnte das eng werden. Die Innenhälterung stelle ich mir aber noch komplizierter vor. 150 Liter geht gar nicht. Ich hatte schon ziemliche Schwierigkeiten meine Fische letztes Jahr während des Umbaus durch 2.000 Hälterung durchzubringen. 

Lass deine Filteranlange mal laufen, erfreue dich am Wachstum deiner Fische und vielleicht packt dich ja die Leidenschaft und du baust deinen Teich so um, dass er relativ technifrei funktioniert und den Fischlis ein behagliches zuhause gibt - auch im Winter.

Was die gesundheitsfördernde Wirkung der UVC Klärer angeht, bin ich ziemlich kritisch. Die Fische haben mit den Algen kein Problem. Kois und Goldfische sind eigentlich Schmutzfinken, die es lieben im Schlamm und Unrat zu wühlen. Klares Wasser ist eher was für Menschen. Möglicherweise töten die UVC Klärer schon einige Bakterien ab, aber auch leider die für die Teichbiologie nützlichen. Die UVC Lampen halten nicht lange, müssen jedes Jahr ersetzt werden, kosten viel Strom und möglicherweise schaden sie sogar dem fischlichen Immunsystem, weil die Fische keine Resistenzen entwickeln. Könnte zum Problem werden, wenn die Leuchte zu alt wird und nicht frühzeitig genug ersetzt wird, oder unbemerkt ausfällt. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, aber mir erschliesst sich nicht, warum nur zeitweiliges Laufen Sinn machen würde. 

Einen Schlammsauger kannst du im Tierfachmarkt leihen. Aber scheint mir verdammt teuer. Ich habe mir lieber gleich einen gekauft. Wenn du nicht viel Schlamm hast, lass den Dingen lieber den natürlichen Lauf. 

Ich rate dir auch, bepflanze deinen Teich gut, falls du zum leidenschaftlichen Teichianer wirst, bau ihn so um, dass er pflegeleicht wird und geniesse auf alle Fälle deinen Teich!

Liebe Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Yesbonny (20. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Hallo Andrea,
danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort, die hilft mir schonmal weiter.
Gibt es andere Meinungen zu UVC Lampen + deren Betrieb ???


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Hi,

meine Meinung zu UVC findest Du unter anderem hier.
Ich mag mich hier jetzt nicht wiederholen...


----------



## lotharw (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kois und Wasserfilter -> Wann anstellen ?*

Hallo,

von welchen Betriebsparameter redet IHR ?

Wie hoch ist der Wasserstrom durch dei UVC ?
Wie vom Hersteller empfohlen ?

Ich lasse die UVC (25 Watt) von Februar bis Dezember durchlaufen,allerdings nur mit einem Teil der empfohlenen Wassermenge,75 % fliest ohne UVC-behandlung in den Teich zurück.

Annett mein Microskop sagt mir etwas anderes,da wimmelt es von leben.

Bei den vom Hersteller empfohlenen Durchflussmenge holen sich die Bakterien und Microorganismen vieleicht einen Sonnenbrand,mehr aber nicht.


mfg
lothar


----------

